# Dry lot vs small pasture?



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey guys! I was wondering, from those of you with dry lots, do you see a change in parasite loads? My goats' pen is plenty enough to stretch their legs, and to grow some grass, but it's still not a super big pen, and since I cannot rotate I'm sure it's pretty wormy, especially from this rainy year. I was wondering if it was a dry lot, would it be easier to manage the worms? Any thoughts on this? I wish I could rotate but I just don't have the funding for the extra fences right now.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, my girls are in dry lot and, with a very few specific exceptions, I've never had to worm them. I do not free choice feed, so the hay does not build up in the pens though.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's just been such a wormy year, and since the grass doesn't feed them and only curbs boredom, I am sorely tempted to be rid of it and give them more toys. Less worms would make me a very happy gal. I could rake out the pastures, keep it nice and squeaky clean. I just want to make sure my logic makes sense. I know that grazing is wonderful for animals, but goats are browsers, and if I can't rotate I just hate having to worry about them eating up all those parasites.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

great question! All I can give is my own experience... I did dry lot when I first started for five years. My goats came from experienced breeders and I do believe they were more resistant to worms. When we bought another place that had pasture I didn't see any problems with worms but a HUGE problem with hoof rot. The land was previously used for cows and horses. I still don't know a lot about the rot but my vet bills and lame goats almost killed the idea of having goats. I've since moved and I'm looking forward to hearing about other peoples experiences.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the hoof rot! Ugh, how horrible!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I understand! I would love to have pasture and just be able to turn the girls out to eat instead of having to feed them because summers are so crazy around here but, in a way, I'm kind of glad I don't due to the worm issue. I've posted pictures of some of my girls on here - one thread is called 'for trinity ranch'. Feel free to have a look and see what you think. The girls in that thread have never been wormed in the 5 years I've had them.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's amazing, GoatCrazy! I'm hoping to breed for some more parasite resistance. I deworm herbally, which has worked well for us, but I still always worry for them and I wish they weren't constantly being re-infected.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goatylisa said:


> The land was previously used for cows and horses.


My goats are dry-lotted in an old feed lot - I don't even know how far down the cow manure goes. We've used a post hole driller attached to a skid steer in them on a number of occasions and have never gotten below the manure. So far, thank you Lord, this is not a challenge, I've never had a case of foot rot, but I also make sure that they have dry ground they can go to. I've built up the floor of my shelters to make sure that they are high enough that there is never standing water in them. I do have an area in the middle of a couple of pens that collects water, but I make sure that there is dry ground around those areas. I'll be the first to say that my area being semi-desert helps a lot, but we do get our rainy years. About 3 years ago it started raining on the 31st of May and didn't quit until the 28 of June - literally! Even under those conditions, I had no problems with foot rot.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ThreeHavens said:


> That's amazing, GoatCrazy! I'm hoping to breed for some more parasite resistance. I deworm herbally, which has worked well for us, but I still always worry for them and I wish they weren't constantly being re-infected.


Oops, I lied. The big doe that Trinity liked so much is Pebbles. She was born here and is only 4 years old. Sorry, I forgot she was in the pictures.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Would it be foolish if I tilled all the grass under? I only want to do it if I think it'll make a difference. But even if it makes a small difference, that will be something and I would be so happy about it, haha! :laugh:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

How big of an area and how many goats are we talking? I don't mean to be nosy, but both of those are factors. You could till the grass under, but then the area would be taken over by weeds and/or weeds and grass and they will allow worms a necessary step in their development. If you have enough goats to grub it off, that will kill the grass and keep the weeds down naturally. Another option would be to spray the area with Round-up. We spray regularly and I've noticed that my goats will not eat anything that has been sprayed with Round-up or 2-4D, even after it has dried. They appear to be able to detect its presence and won't eat it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Very small herd. I have five does in one yard, and three bucks in the front yard. The kids are small so they don't take up much room, haha. I'm not sure exactly the yard size. They are never crouded, but it is not a large pasture. Their pasture is about the size of the suburban yard I grew up in. I'll take a picture.


----------

